# How long before carbonation takes place?



## robbiep (16/1/13)

Hi guys,

I bottled my first extract beer (Coopers Lager with German Lager Enhancer) about 4 days ago. I am also going to bottle my first AG brew today.

How long after bottling (and adding your carbonation drops) do you need to wait before your beer becomes nicely carbonated?

I’m not too worried about the taste developing at this stage (as they both tasted really good before bottling), but I would prefer the beers to be nice and carbonated.

With Australia Day in 10 days time, myself and a few newbie brewers are keen to try out each others first home brews.

Cheers,
Robbie


----------



## felten (16/1/13)

this time of year, 1 to 2 weeks


----------



## slash22000 (16/1/13)

10 days probably won't be enough for ideal carbonation but the worst you're going to get is a beer that isn't as bubbly as you're accustomed to. It should be long enough to get a decent bit of carbonation in there at any rate.


----------



## robbiep (16/1/13)

Thanks guys!

What would be the best temp to speed up carbonation? My cellar sits at around 21-24 deg.


----------



## kelbygreen (16/1/13)

leave it! you will prob have good carb by then as the drops seem to carb to much. Thats a perfect temp to carbonate and I wouldnt change it. Put a bottle in the fridge the night before and see if its right if not dont stress it will be ready. Bet you would rather not to take a beer then try to rush it and have to throw a whole batch out


----------



## carniebrew (16/1/13)

My first few kit brews were done with carb drops, and every one of them was fully carbonated within 4 days. Sitting in my under stairs cupboard at around 21 degrees. When I moved to bulk priming with raw sugar, it moved to taking 10 days.

I realised a little while ago I still had a bag of carb drops, so used them to carbonate a full extract dunkelweisen i'd brewed (3kg extract with nearly 1kg of specialty grain), and again it was fully carbed in 4 days.

Of course YMMV, but with carb drops there's a chance they could be done quick. As long as you're willing to risk the loss of a few stubbies while trying of course.....and I'll eat my hat if they 'aint fully carbed by Australia Day.


----------



## robbiep (16/1/13)

Thanks for the advice!

My extract brew would have had 2 weeks in bottles, and my AG brew about 10 days by Australia Day.

The above 2 batches areover 30l of beer, and i will only drinking / sampling maybe 4l in total.

The rest can rest peacefully in me cellar


----------



## Truman42 (16/1/13)

I find this time of year my bottles are carbed within 1-2 weeks as Felten said. In winter it can take 4 weeks or more. But you will certainly be able to drink it by Australia day although wont taste as good as it will in a months time.


----------

